# How To Remove Window Tint Film Residue



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all. When I bought my car it had window tint film applied to the windows all round.

I've now removed this by picking at the corners/edges, and pulling all the film off.

However, I'm left with a really horrible sticky residue. Does anyone know the best thing to clean this off with? Thought I'd better ask on here first before I try and tackle it incase there is a secret solution!

Cheers.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

3M Citrus Cleaner Adhesive Remover Spray - super powerful cleaner can be used to effectively remove grease, tar and adhesive residue and to clean and degrease metal parts, motors, tools, or use to clean the annoying residue from sticky labels. Aerosol spray can allows quick and easy application with a pleasant citrus smell


----------



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I've got some Autosmart Tardis, would that be suitable?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Voodooking said:


> Thanks, I've got some Autosmart Tardis, would that be suitable?


Yes that should work, be careful if you're removing residue from the rear screen as the heater elements can easily be damaged.

Alex


----------



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. It took a while, and a hella lot of scrubbing, but I got it off in the end! Used kitchen roll first, but it worked better with an old stringy dishcloth for a bit of bite.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

For the benefit of others, just some 0000 steel wool with APC gets the glue right off.
To remove the tint easily, cover the window with a wet towel and steam the tint off with a heat gun.


----------



## SuperlativeTeam (Jul 18, 2010)

Just for the notice: Autoglym tar remover doesn't work on that residue. I have been asked by a friend to remove that glue residue from his customers brand new audi a8 and i was dissapointed. Btw how about that 3m citrus thingie dropping on the interior trim or pattern? Does it damage it? Cause if You don't remove the window fully You have a chance to spray over the plastics unless You cover them properly...


----------



## hastings (Mar 1, 2011)

i got pulled into one of them police stop points and they made me remove my tints on my van pulled what i could of then used some diesel to get the glue of then washing them after to get the smell of
hope it helps


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

IPA and razor blade. Steam is also great for back windows.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I njust done this last week on my ST. Sprayed the windows with Tardis and left to soak. Then used a wall paper scrapper with a microfiber cloth over the end of it. Took about an hour per window and lots of tardis.


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

Wet the window with soapy water and then use a fresh razor blade to scrape the glue off . I fit vinyl wraps and window tints for a living . For the rear screen dont use a razor blade or you will damage the heater lines , use tar and glue remover on a white non scratch scourer pad


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Meths or you old ladies nail polish remover works a treat:thumb:


----------

